# Crate Issues During the Day



## Hoot_614 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi all - I just got my maltese a little over a month ago from a place that rescues from puppy mills. He was almost 4 months at the time - now 5 months. He's such a little sweetie and he is nearly housebroken - and picked up on it pretty quickly. I work and have to crate him about 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the evening. Over the past couple weeks, he's started peeing (and occasionally pooping) in his crate. My vet said to switch out for a smaller crate and start feeding him in the crate and take out anything that could absorb the pee. I have done all that. Now this past week, he has peed when I come home from lunch and when I come home at the end of the day. The past couple of days it looks like his kennel is dry...but then I take him out and realize it's all over his paws. It's so odd, because he'll sleep all through the night, no accidents in his old kennel - from 10:30 until 5:45.

I really don't know what to do anymore. He used to panic when I left, but he is better about that now (thank to a treat-filled kong). 

I just don't want this to become his behavior. Should I be doing something different? I can't continue to bathe him every day - I'm sure that won't be good for his skin after awhile. Help!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't keep mine in a crate that long. A x pen set up with pee pads , food, and water and a bed, plus toys would be better. I crate mine at night and for short periods, but not all day. I crate trained my other fluffs, but am home all day, so I could take them out on a schedule, let them exercise, and eat on a schedule.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact he came from a puppy mill, those dogs are kept in small kennels that they have to go to the bathroom where they eat and sleep so I'm sure they just get used to it. My dog is from a rescue as well (originally from a backyard breeder) and he will also pee in his kennel and pooped in it a couple of times when I first got him. And, this is really disgusting, but when I very first got him, if he pooped in the house or in his crate he would eat it (gag). It only happened a few times, but still! I read that sometimes they get to that point if they're kept in dirty kennels because it's their only way to keep it clean, or he was trying to hide the evidence because he was scared of getting in trouble. Thankfully he does not do that anymore. I have him on a very good walking, eating, and potty schedule which has helped immensely with the potty training and I hardly ever have to crate him for very long. But still occasionally, if I crate him and he didn't go before, I have come home to pee in the crate, or that little stinker will hike his leg and pee outside the crate!! So anyway, sometimes the rule of "they won't go to the bathroom where they sleep" don't apply to rescue dogs :-( But he should be able to hold it 4 hours. I would just make sure you get him on a good schedule, that should help! I feed my guy once a day around 5pm and he only poops once a day in the morning on our walk. Fantastic. But he is 1 year old, you might have to feed yours 2x a day since he's younger. I used to offer him food in the morning and he never ate it, so I just figured once a day is fine for him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If this is a new change the first thing I would do is have him checked by your vet for a urinary infection. This is a relatively common problem in puppies. 

There is nothing wrong with keeping your pup in a crate for 4 hours at a time. If there is no infection, then we can assume this probably has an anxiety component to being left alone. In that case I'd recommend getting the book I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell and working through that. 

In the mean time we want to assure your pup gets out of the habit of sitting in urine. I would get a grate for the bottom of the crate. This way even if your pup goes, he will practice good potty habits. 
Another option to encourage cleanliness is to use a diaper or belly band.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

jmm said:


> If this is a new change the first thing I would do is have him checked by your vet for a urinary infection. This is a relatively common problem in puppies.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with keeping your pup in a crate for 4 hours at a time. If there is no infection, then we can assume this probably has an anxiety component to being left alone. In that case I'd recommend getting the book I'll Be Home Soon by Patricia McConnell and working through that.
> 
> ...


I agree, and your a good mommy for noticing a change in behavoir. I always wish Lovkins could talk but he can't so its non verbal cues you really have to pay attention to. This is a great site to have some people help you. I don't know where i would be with out it.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hmm... Lots of good advice here 

If it were my pup I'd try an xpen with a place for him to potty. Mainly because he isn't going to be like all other pups - he is a puppy mill puppy. So pretty sure his whole little life was spent in a crate. Even if he was okay with it at first - it may have been more due to it was what he knew.

I'd be hesitant to get a crate with a grate on the bottom, because those are often used in puppy mills 

Maybe creating a safe little area for him with an xpen would help. As he gets older and masters potty training he won't need pee pads out and may be okay to just be in the crate.

You might try Crate Games (a DVD) with him to build a happier relationship with him and his crate. Grace loves it 

Since he doesn't potty all night I don't think it's a UTI but wouldn't hurt to get him checked


----------



## Hoot_614 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I start puppy class on Tuesday so I'm hoping I learn a bit there too. This weekend I've tried to put him in his kennel for 30 minutes at a time while I'm in the house. He definitely doesn't like it too much, but this afternoon after about 5 minutes of whining he just laid down and fell asleep. I'm hoping this a step in the right direction.

If he's still struggling early this week, I might try to keep him in a bigger area in my laundry room where he can have a peed pad, etc. I've just heard mixed things about pee pads...so I never know!

Thanks again for your help. I just want to keep my little guy happy...and me sain!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope puppy class is lots of fun 

The easiest way to help a pup love their crate, imo, is crate games. You can find samples of it on YouTube.

Basically it is a way to make being in the crate a higher value then being out of it.

Have been doing it with Grace for a week and now every time we walk by the crate she jumps in it and sits :w00t:. She does this even if we are doing something fun! So I know she has high value in her crate, and she happily goes there (or her carrier) whenever I need.


----------



## jayjay27 (Apr 16, 2012)

I trained mine to stay over night in a crate because of my parents not wanting the dogs around the house ( the only thing I have them in front of the door is a big water bottle so they could drink out of it) they dont poop or pee in it they learn how to hold it in while iam at work .....


----------

